# Christiaan vd Klaauw Ariadne



## Vedette

Beste liefhebbers,

Ik ben al een tijd op zoek naar een ouder model Ariadne van CVDK:










Het gaat om het stalen model, blauwe band met oude (kippenpoot) logo. Weet iemand of er nu een te koop staat ergens?

AWCO en William Wien hebben er recent een gehad maar was helaas net te laat om hem aan te schaffen

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## Bidle

Mooi horloge en ook leuk dat je het 'echte' model zoekt. Kom hem nog weleens tegen, maar zijn redelijk snel weg. Vermoed ook dat het horloge alleen maar geliefder gaat worden. 
Mocht ik er eentje tegenkomen dan zal ik je een seintje geven,..... als ik eraan denk.


----------



## JohnGo

Hoeveel zouden er zo gemaakt zijn van dit type? Mooi horloge btw...


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Mooi horloge en ook leuk dat je het 'echte' model zoekt ......


Nu ben ik toch wel nieuwsgierig, Bidle. Misschien kun jij mij / ons vertellen waarom de oudere versie als het "echte" model gezien wordt?

Ikzelf ben, niet wetend van dit verschil, lange tijd op zoek geweest naar deze originele versie van de Ariadne. Vergeefs, mag ik wel zeggen. Uiteindelijk heb ik net vóór de Januari 2012 prijsverhoging de handdoek in de ring gegooid / ben ik gezwicht / overstag gegaan en heb ik de "onechte" tweede editie gekocht. Zelf vind ik het oudere logo mooier en met het "tikkie extra blauw" de wijzerplaat van de originele versie mooier in balans (persoonlijke smaak).

Desondanks ben ik niet minder blij met mijn Ariadne:









Zoek de verschillen met Ariadne v1:









Geen flauw idee overigens hoeveel Ariadnes gemaakt zijn; mijn Ariadne is nummer 75 en ik neem aan dat het nummer 75 van de tweede serie is, maar het zou natuurlijk ook zo kunnen zijn dat de nummering gewoon vanuit serie 1 doorloopt. Misschien toch maar een mailtje richting Joure?


----------



## Inca Bloc

enkel deze in duitsland, echter NIET met kippepoot : https://www.chrono24.nl/christiaanv...istiaanvdklaauw/index.htm&manufacturerIds=312


----------



## Martin_B

Hier staat er één. Geen enkele ervaring met de verkoper.

Christiaan v.d. Klaauw - Ariadne :: Watch2Watches

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Nu ben ik toch wel nieuwsgierig, Bidle. Misschien kun jij mij / ons vertellen waarom de oudere versie als het "echte" model gezien wordt?
> 
> Ikzelf ben, niet wetend van dit verschil, lange tijd op zoek geweest naar deze originele versie van de Ariadne. Vergeefs, mag ik wel zeggen. Uiteindelijk heb ik net vóór de Januari 2012 prijsverhoging de handdoek in de ring gegooid / ben ik gezwicht / overstag gegaan en heb ik de "onechte" tweede editie gekocht. Zelf vind ik het oudere logo mooier en met het "tikkie extra blauw" de wijzerplaat van de originele versie mooier in balans (persoonlijke smaak).
> 
> Desondanks ben ik niet minder blij met mijn Ariadne:
> 
> Geen flauw idee overigens hoeveel Ariadnes gemaakt zijn; mijn Ariadne is nummer 75 en ik neem aan dat het nummer 75 van de tweede serie is, maar het zou natuurlijk ook zo kunnen zijn dat de nummering gewoon vanuit serie 1 doorloopt. Misschien toch maar een mailtje richting Joure?


Allereerst jouw horloge is zeker niet verkeerd. Echter voor 2010 was het nog enkel Christiaan die zelf alles deed en aan het roer stond van zijn kleine bedrijfje. Even op bezoek voor een bak koffie, etc, etc. Het logo zijn familiewapen dat het ook rechtvaardigde. Dat maakt het voor mij iig specialer. Daarna met een trademark erbij, personeel, zelf niet meer alles doen,.. etc. Kortom het is meer een kwestie van gevoel en vermoed dat de huidige horloges ook met liefde in elkaar gezet zijn.

Enfin,... tijden veranderen.


----------



## Vedette

@MHe225

Wat een mooie klok, is ondanks het nieuwe logo wel een zeer mooi klokje. Kleuren van het maantje en de wijzers zijn prachtig. 

@martin_b

Dank voor de tip. Is echter wel 1000 euro duurder dan alle aangeboden Ariadnes die ik heb gezien. Heb ook geen ervaring met de verkoper

@allen

Dank voor de reacties


----------



## Bidle

Wellicht dat er iets te onderhandelen valt, maar voor die prijs zou ik het ook niet doen......


----------



## MHe225

Dankje, Bidle, weer wat geleerd. Heel jammer inderdaad - je ziet het vaker met eenmanszaakjes .... ze gaan een beetje ten onder aan hun eigen succes. Door het succes verliezen ze juist datgene dat ze zo speciaal maakt.

En wat je zegt: wat een prijzen. Ik ben geen flipper, maar voor dit soort bedragen zou ik serieus overwegen mijn Ariadne van de hand te doen. De foto's in de link van IncaBloc laten ook de achterkant zien. Moet zeggen dat de rotor in de tweede editie een stuk mooier is. Kan 1, 2, 3 niet zien of de afwerking van de uurwerken verder verschilt. 
De keerzijde van v2 #75 dan maar:









Deze foto hoort eigenlijk in de mechanisme draad - misschien zet ik 'm daar ook nog neer; mogelijk wacht ik totdat ik een betere foto heb.


----------



## Bidle

Uurwerken zijn zo ver ik weet allemaal van dezelfde grade. De rotorversiering was optioneel met diverse mogelijkheden!!


----------



## MHe225

Wil niet te veel bandbreedte in beslag nemen en jullie het gevoel geven dat ik heel Kaliber 2010 vol hang met dezelfde plaatjes.

Klik hier voor verse foto's van CvdK Ariadne v2 #75

Ron


----------



## Vedette

Heel mooi hoor Ron, ben erg jaloers....


----------



## Vedette

Eindelijk!!!!!!


----------



## MHe225

Vedette said:


> Eindelijk!!!!!!


:rodekaart Jij kunt zo voor de tv gaan werken .... maken je eerst lekker en dan niks ;-)

Oke, ik denk dat we allemaal wel weten wat je hier zegt, maar toch, details graag en foto's. Dan pas feliciteren we jou. 
Je kent het goed oud Nederlands gezegde: "Pics or it didn't happen"


----------



## Vedette

Zal ze er morgen meteen op zetten.


----------



## Vedette

Daar is hij dan.....


----------



## MHe225

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Helemaal top - mooi hoor!!



MHe225 said:


> ..... details graag en foto's. Dan pas feliciteren we jou.


Zoals beloofd: van harte gefeliciteerd met deze aanwinst. 
Da's 'n hele mooie Ariadne en daar ga je heel veel (en lang) plezier van / aan beleven.

PS - bij gelegenheid graag ook 'n keer een foto van de achterkant; kunnen we zien of de rotor e.d. hetzelfde of anders zijn.


----------



## Vedette

Het is een handgestoken gouden rotor.


























Ps. Foto's gebruikt van vorige eigenaar


----------



## MHe225

Vedette said:


> Het is een handgestoken gouden rotor.


Dat is wel gruwelijk mooi en heb ik nog niet eerder gezien, zover ik mij kan herinneren. Vraag mij af of dit een "meerwerk optie" is want de paar (internet) foto's die ik gezien heb laten andere rotors zien. Ook omdat het uurwerk van jouw Ariadne gouden "accenten" / elementen heeft. Nog eens, heel erg fraai |>
Ikzelf vind de rotor van versie 2 mooi en apart, maar deze haalt het niet bij het exemplaar dat jij hebt.


----------



## Bidle

Mooi, gefeliciteerd!!!!


----------



## seawolfje

Even weer een schopje met wat info 
Van de Ariadne met het oude logo zijn er ongeveer 150 gemaakt. Deze verschillen bijna allemaal onderling van wege de vele extra mogelijkheden. 
Info komt van van der Klaauw.


----------



## Bidle

Welkom op het forum!


----------



## Blake CognaC

Ik zag deze vraag voorbij komen en zag ook dat de initiator inmiddels is voorzien van dit fantastische uurwerk. Een mooi horloge van een fijn bedrijf. Succes.


----------



## Bert B.

EINDELIJK mijn CvdK Ariadne te pakken. De bovenste is van m'n beste maat, die 'm heeft sinds 2008. Zelf heb ik gisteren 600km gereden om de mijne af te halen, na enkele jaren zoeken.

Vraagje aan 't forum: wij hebben er beide geen nummers op staan (op sommige foto's zie ik wel nummers), en mijn rode wijzertje van de stopwatch heeft ook niet 't bolletje onderaan, terwijl ik op foto's van andere Ariadnes een 'ronde' onderkant zie.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties, en blij dit forum gevonden te hebben ...

Gr.,
B.


----------



## MHe225

Gefeliciteerd, Bert, een hele mooie aanwinst. Daar wil je inderdaad wel een stukje voor omrijden. Hebben jullie meer foto's gemaakt (anders, suggestie voor een volgende keer)? Zou graag een "frontale foto" van beide zien. In bovenstaande foto lijkt de wijzerplaat van jouw Ariadne crème-kleuriger dan die van jouw vriend.

Ikzelf heb een Ariadne van de tweede generatie en er zijn toch wel een paar verschillen. Nummer 75 - staat alleen op het kaartje en garantiebewijs en niet (zichtbaar) in het horloge gegraveerd.

Het "bolletje" aan de secondewijzer is een contragewicht om deze netjes te balanceren. Volgens mij zie ik deze in de foto dus waarschijnlijk begrijp ik niet helemaal waar jij aan refereert. Sorry.


----------



## Bert B.

Hee MHe225,

Een 'frontale' foto van beide hebben we niet.

De wijzerplaat van de mijne is inderdaad 'geler'. Dat schijnen de eerste gemaakte zijn. Daar zijn er zeker minder dan 50 van, en misschien zelfs minder dan 20 (interne info van van der Klaauw volgens de verkoper). CvdK bestelde die wijzerplaten per 50, en er zouden er nog een aantal in 't atelier liggen. Dat wordt me nog bevestigd, en waarschijnlijk ook 't aantal wat daar nog ligt.

Als je kijkt naar de rode secondewijzer van 't bovenste klokje, zie je aan 't einde een bolletje. Bij mijn klok (de onderste) eindigt deze wijzer 'spits', en is er geen 'bolletje'. Kan 't zo niet meteen beter uitleggen, sorry ;-).

Die die jij hebt is dan met een zonnetje rechts, ipv het familieschild van CvdK (kippenpootje) ??

Gr.,
B.


----------



## MHe225

Bert B said:


> .... Die die jij hebt is dan met een zonnetje rechts, ipv het familieschild van CvdK (kippenpootje) ??


Inderdaad met zonnetje, zie de eerste / bovenste foto in post #4 van deze draad.

Je hebt echt een hele mooie aanwinst gescoord; versie 1 is net mooier en aparter dan versie 2. Veel plezier ermee!


----------



## Bert B.

Correctie: er werd me bevestigd dat er toch geen gele wijzerplaten meer bij CvdK liggen, dus zijn er toch 50 horloges gemaakt met de gele wijzerplaat.

Gr.,
Bert.


----------



## hendrikus

Ik heb er nog een met kraaienpoot in de kast liggen, krijgt geen draagtijd.
Engelse datum aanduiding, horloge was gekocht door een Canadees.


----------



## Bert B.

Hallo Hendrikus,

Heb je foto's van deze klok ajb ??

Gr.,
Bert.


----------

